# Looking for a game in Sydney



## DrunkonDuty (Sep 17, 2007)

Hey there.

Been living in Sydney for about 6 months now and have really been missing my regular game session.

Was hoping to find a game, preferably in inner Sydney as no car. 
Happy to play or to GM. Prefer a low fantasy style of play. Or Hero System. And if any one would be keen to try E6 that would be a plus.

Would be looking for Saturday afternoons/evenings by preference but that's not set in stone.

Cheers,
Glen


----------

